# Brakes: Zero Gravity vs. Campy Record vs. Dura Ace?



## bluhorizan (Jul 24, 2006)

Any recommendations between these three?


----------



## floresb (Aug 29, 2005)

*Zero G's*

I switched from Ultegra's to the Zero's and have not regretted it at all. They are lighter than D/A. I understand from someone else that used to ride D/A's that they too were equally pleased. Performance is better along with the weight saving. The only negative was that I had to wait several weeks because they were backordered.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

The only thing ZG has over Record and DA is less weight. Build quality, durability, adjustment, and functionality, are all superior with Record and DA.


----------



## munckee (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm kinda curious about alternative brake systems as well. The Zero Gravity brakes cost a fortune (if memory serves), but what about some of the other brands like SRAM?


----------



## ManBehindTheCurtain (Apr 28, 2002)

*I use Mavic.*

Lighter, black, Campag compatible, excellent performance to date, nice.


----------



## gmcastil (Jan 8, 2006)

Mavic SSC brakes. Not as flexy as the Record calipers and lighter than DA.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

I use DA 7700 and am wondering if there are any benefits in upgrading to 7800 or SRAM? Not interested in Record or Mavics as I need a QR. 0G seem to be too fiddly in set up and I'm not convinced by the claims for power. I use ceramic alloy rims or regular alloy only.

TIA


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Hmmm....*



divve said:


> The only thing ZG has over Record and DA is less weight. Build quality, durability, adjustment, and functionality, are all superior with Record and DA.


- Only 1 thing (other than weight) that you mention actually applies. Adjustment. And
Adjustment is part of Setup, and THAT (as another poster mentioned) happens to be a little finicky. 

Mine are 2 years old now and are every bit as powerful as when they were new.

Dura Ace 77/7800 are nice, just TWICE the weight.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

DMFT said:


> - Only 1 thing (other than weight) that you mention actually applies. Adjustment. And
> Adjustment is part of Setup, and THAT (as another poster mentioned) happens to be a little finicky.
> 
> Mine are 2 years old now and are every bit as powerful as when they were new.
> ...


If I were spending $400 on a set of brakes, I'd sure hope that build quality, durability, and functionality would be important as well....


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

DMFT said:


> - Only 1 thing (other than weight) that you mention actually applies. Adjustment. And
> Adjustment is part of Setup, and THAT (as another poster mentioned) happens to be a little finicky.
> 
> Mine are 2 years old now and are every bit as powerful as when they were new.
> ...


A little finicky to the extent that you have to center them every time the outer housing pressure changes. This can either be due to them getting old or because you do something as simple as turning the barrel adjuster. Not something a person who rides almost every day would want to deal with.

Shoddy build quality: center caliper bolt rotates as you tighten down the back nut, weak return springs, play can't be dialed out in caliper arms without binding, brake squeal is very common (I can't be bothered with laborious toe-in kludge fixes), springs susceptible creaking like an old rocking chair .

Lousy durability: easy dirt intrusion due to play in the caliper arms, over time as the return springs wear and get even weaker they also begin to pop out the retainer holes.

Functionality: feel flimsy due to weak return springs, require frequent centering (when using normal cables), no vertical angular alignment ability of brake pads, caliper arm opening deteriorates when setup with wide spacing from the rim (mainly the rear - it's common to run wider spacing (~2mm) for better lever actuation from the hoods, removal of wheels without having to use the release is another plus).

The above applies to my experience with ZG 06 brakes and info I got from other users and shops.


----------



## gmcastil (Jan 8, 2006)

Rock the 7800, but use the Koolstop brake pads. The DA pads are worthless and mar the braking surface of the rims pretty badly.


----------



## Karbon (Oct 13, 2005)

M5 if you want a light brake that actually works, and keeps working.


----------



## hardride27 (May 27, 2006)

*If not ZG then what others?*

divve what would you recommend for calipers?

Seems your experience with ZG has been less than ideal.

I have considered them as I heard they had better braking power perhaps due to better leverage. But they are pretty expensive especially if it's only for the weight savings. Adding the other headaches neutralizes that bit right away. Any experience with the M5's? Others?



divve said:


> A little finicky to the extent that you have to center them every time the outer housing pressure changes. This can either be due to them getting old or because you do something as simple as turning the barrel adjuster. Not something a person who rides almost every day would want to deal with.
> 
> Shoddy build quality: center caliper bolt rotates as you tighten down the back nut, weak return springs, play can't be dialed out in caliper arms without binding, brake squeal is very common (I can't be bothered with laborious toe-in kludge fixes), springs susceptible creaking like an old rocking chair .
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm holding out for the '07 Record stoppers. I like my '06 Record brakes and the '07 are just purtier... 'sides, I've got a good home for the '06 brakes already picked out.

Zero Gravities are light, expensive, and hard to get. They work well enough.. their brakes. All they do is slow you down.

Our mechanics curse us when we sell Zero Gravity. They are more finicky than Shimano and Campy.. and Mavic for that matter.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

To the OP: just remember that if you are using Shimano shifters/brake levers, Campy brakes are a bad idea because they do not have quick-releases on the calipers themselves. The Campy QR is at the lever.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

I have the ZG Stainless Steel model and I think they are great. I have had DA in the past and they work fine, but I think the design of the ZG's is better and I think they are easier to setup and adjust.


I have them on now as part of a Campy rig, I haven't tried the ZG's with Shimano levers etc. but I doubt that would make too much difference.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

hardride27 said:


> divve what would you recommend for calipers?
> 
> Seems your experience with ZG has been less than ideal.
> 
> I have considered them as I heard they had better braking power perhaps due to better leverage. But they are pretty expensive especially if it's only for the weight savings. Adding the other headaches neutralizes that bit right away. Any experience with the M5's? Others?


The only calipers I can personally recommend are DA, Record, or Mavic.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

MaestroXC said:


> To the OP: just remember that if you are using Shimano shifters/brake levers, Campy brakes are a bad idea because they do not have quick-releases on the calipers themselves. The Campy QR is at the lever.


I never use the QR at the lever anways. I have the brakes just wide enough to remove a wheel with the tire fully inflated (I'm not using 25 or 28mm tires) and never have a problem.

YMMV.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

completely OT, but the Dia Compe/Cane Creek/Brew brakes don't stop for shite. Stick with the major players. 

Had a pair of the BRS 200s that were lightened for a bit and never did like em. Went back to Shimano DPs and haven't thought about changing brakes since.

HTH,

M


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Yep, i am sock of always adjustig my ZG. The 07 Campy Records are going on my bike as soon as I can get some!! I would rather gain 75g-100g and have brakes that I set and forget!


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

Anyone try the cane creek road bike brakes? Several models. How do they compare the the OP's list? SRAM?


----------



## shortpull (Jul 27, 2005)

*my experience*

zero-g versus dura-ace. been riding ZG for about 16 months now. have DA on another bike.

ZG has slightly more power. but the difference is neglible since DA has more than enough anyway.
DA has better modulation.
ZG is a bit more of a hassle to set up. but just a bit.
ZG needs more regular cleaning to keep them in top shape. ZG has smaller spaces between the moving parts so when road grime gets in there, it's easier to gum up the works. the rear brake especially. every couple of months, i give the rear brake a good going over with window cleaner, a rag and some q-tips to keep it from getting sticky. also, during the winter, the titanium bits seized up after a couple of weeks of wet riding. i sent them back and they were warranteed without hassle. but avoid it by keeping those parts well lubed.

price and weight. well, only you can decide on that one. i like them, but they aren't like DA where you just set up and forget about them.


----------



## glia (Jun 29, 2003)

I am somewhat surprsied about this discussion to be honest. Anyone considering, like I did, to spend $400 on brakes will work on his bike every weak not just ride it. Part of the fun. Lets face it, the zero-g's look nice, cool work as they should are a little finicky but are part of the fun. If you just like to ride, whye record, dura-ace...just get a much cheaper setup like an ultegra that keeps working for many years. Yes the extra pounds are only in our minds. The zero-g's add looks to your bike and I like mine. Have had them for 3 years and the adjustment is easy. Loosen the center bolt, pull the levers, tighten the center bolt and your set for the next 5 rides.
my 5cts...


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

vanjr said:


> Anyone try the cane creek road bike brakes? Several models. How do they compare the the OP's list? SRAM?



I have a set of the cane creek 200SL and I don't like them at all hard to keep center. Save me some weight over my ultegras but not worth it!!


----------



## Scuzzo (Jul 21, 2006)

i vote for either DA 7700 or the old heavy campy 8sp record or chours brakes.
zeros look cool but thats a pretty big price for some grams and GWF(gee wizz factor) MHO


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

bluhorizan said:


> Any recommendations between these three?


Zero Gravity. Why? Because they're the most expensive. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## glia (Jun 29, 2003)

Anything high end including 10 speed DA, Campy or boutique items as the Zero-G need attention. For a functioning neglect bike I recommend 9-speed Ultegra (6500). Works as well as DA and needs little more than chain lube. Anyone out there who has not had a 10 speed chain break? They do! If yours has not you have not been riding enough. Misaligned derailuer? Just a matter of time.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I have yet to break a 10sp chain. I use a KMC X10 SL on the roadie and on the MTB (9spd drivetrain) and have not borkem one iin a years time and they are ridden.

I broke a lot of Shimano 9spd chains. Shimano chains suck! Also good luck on SRAM PC89-HP and the PC99-HP


----------



## fmw (Sep 28, 2005)

I didn't do well with the Zero G. They simply didn't stop or slow the bike as effectively as the others. I rode them for only a week and then sold them on Ebay. In terms of functionality, the Record and DA brakes are the same and truly excellent compared to Zero G. The Record are made of titanium and, therefore, lighter. The DA have release levers which you should have with Shimano control levers.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*My .02*

Record is great and on my present ride. But, believe it or not, some of the best calipers I have ever used are the last generation Suntour Sperbe Pro. Lighter than Record or DA (I beleive), easy to clean and set up with internal springs, beautiful finish with very subtle graphics. Awesome modulation and feel. Will mount them on my "retro" NOS Tecnos as soon as I get the HS pressed in. 

If you got the $$$ buy what you want. They all work!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

How, I find that the ZG as as powerful as DA with simlar modualtion, but they are just a paint to keep centerd and too sensitive to cable length. I also use Kool-Stop Salmon pads. Much better than anything else IMO.

But I guess everyone feels differnt about these. I would not have used the ZG unless I sold them. Much cheap that way.

Being the WW I am, I am STILL going to get the 07 Record brakes when they become more available.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

Now that Campy has gotten thier brakes down to the ZG weight, it will be interesting to see how long it will take Shimano to make a skeleton brake.


----------



## tubafreak (Apr 24, 2006)

*Anyone have these?*










97 grams for a set. Cost more than my first car.


----------



## glia (Jun 29, 2003)

I would love to find a 10 speed DA compatible chain that is not a Shimano. I thought only the Wipperman and the Shimano Dura-Ace will work with the 10 speed setup. The $70 Wipperman lasted about 700miles and broke straight not even at the link. Quite a dangerous experience. My last DA held up much better.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

tubafreak said:


> 97 grams for a set. Cost more than my first car.


I have the Orions, and the heavier Perseus brakes. I like them quite a bit better than the ZG but they wouldn't be good for heavier riders. I had bad shuddering in hard braking on descents with the ZG due to flex in the calipers and stopping was barely adequate at best on carbon rims. M5 on the other hand will stop anything, are close to ZG weight, and I also like the stiff springs on them. If I had to get a big name brake I would go with the new Record or Mavic.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

The KMC X10 SL will work with Shimano 10.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

glia said:


> I am somewhat surprsied about this discussion to be honest. Anyone considering, like I did, to spend $400 on brakes will work on his bike every weak not just ride it. Part of the fun. Lets face it, the zero-g's look nice, cool work as they should are a little finicky but are part of the fun. If you just like to ride, whye record, dura-ace...just get a much cheaper setup like an ultegra that keeps working for many years. Yes the extra pounds are only in our minds. The zero-g's add looks to your bike and I like mine. Have had them for 3 years and the adjustment is easy. Loosen the center bolt, pull the levers, tighten the center bolt and your set for the next 5 rides.
> my 5cts...


That's not maintenance. It's called lousy design, just like a left crank arm that comes loose every 500K.


----------



## glia (Jun 29, 2003)

did you ever use that brake? How do you know? It is a fine brake just needs attention. Any bike in the 15lbs range needs attention, its that simple. I put more miles on my bike each year than on my car. The latter gets 10k miles....and I have a daytime job that pays for $400 brakes


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

glia said:


> did you ever use that brake? How do you know? It is a fine brake just needs attention. Any bike in the 15lbs range needs attention, its that simple. I put more miles on my bike each year than on my car. The latter gets 10k miles....and I have a daytime job that pays for $400 brakes


Yup, Divve has used 'em and doesn't like 'em. I gots 'em, too, but I don't have big adjustment issues, certainly nothing that requires loosening the centerbolt. I like mine, as Divve knows, but with that said, I am waiting on a set of '07 Record brakes. Why? 'cuz I love the way the Record brakes look, and I've never thought that my ZG brakes looked that great.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

glia said:


> did you ever use that brake? How do you know? It is a fine brake just needs attention. Any bike in the 15lbs range needs attention, its that simple. I put more miles on my bike each year than on my car. The latter gets 10k miles....and I have a daytime job that pays for $400 brakes


All my road bikes are in the 15lbs range. My rain/winter bike has full Record (including hubs). Keeping the drive train clean and lubed is the only regular maintenance it requires.

To be honest, I'm still quite impressed at the machining detail and over all look of the brakes. I tried hard to like them and got them to work as well as they would without having to compromise further by getting Nokon cables, etc. In the end they simply didn't meet my minimal standard for no hassle. Adjusting brakes every few days is up there on my annoyance scale with truing wheels every few weeks. That's simply not going to happen on one of my bikes. When I build them I want them to _work_, period.

I think if ZG would add 30-40g to their design, they could improve things tremendously. By adding heavier gauge springs, a better pivot system, a decent cable clamp, and fully orbital pad alignment, the functionality would be able to match the Campy single pivot rear brake and still be lighter for the whole set. 

The problem with the above is that the brakes won't look as impressive on a scale and they won't be able to charge what they do now. They'll probably sell a whole lot less because of it as well.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

botto said:


> Zero Gravity. Why? Because they're the most expensive. :smilewinkgrin:




Nah, if you want expensive, you could go for some ax-lightness models- they'd also be the lightest, but you're talking about $700-$1000 for cf calipers- I hear they work quite well though!

As for zero gravity brakes being a nuisance- probably, to those who just want to ride and forget about everything else. I installed my zero g brakes once-- occasionally they need to be adjusted (recentered), but that's just not a big deal to me- brakes do nothing but slow you down and stop you-- if I can drop almost a quarter pound over d/a of dead weight on the bike and have the same or better stopping power- its done. I guess it all comes down to whats important to you

someone else mentioned the brakes squeal- that would be those wonderful pads made by kool stop-- I seriously think someone at kool stop watched Deliverance too many times.


----------



## fmw (Sep 28, 2005)

You folks did better than I did. I didn't have Zero G brakes long enough for them to need adjusting. They didn's stop my bike well enough on day one. I gave up after less than 100 miles of riding. I'm willing to bet the Record brakes will work fine since they have the same long arms the current Record brakes have.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Fnnu, but Kool-Stops are the BEST pads I have used for road and MTB V-brakes!

I use the salmon pads on the ZG brakes. Zero squel with slight toe-in and power is more than there.


----------



## estrangeiro06 (Aug 26, 2006)

I think I like the Mavics the best of any of the "alternative" brakes I've tried but unfortunately I'm so invested into DA groups on my 3 bikes I just can't be bothered with the QR issue. The ZG's I tried reminded me of circa 1980s campy chorus or athena brakes. . .they seemed ok until you could do a real A-B comparison with current Record or DA. I'll be interested in trying the SRAMs.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

fmw said:


> You folks did better than I did. I didn't have Zero G brakes long enough for them to need adjusting. They didn's stop my bike well enough on day one. I gave up after less than 100 miles of riding. I'm willing to bet the Record brakes will work fine since they have the same long arms the current Record brakes have.



what pads were you using- if it was the black pads included- that's probably why. oh are they bad (also made by kool stop)- maybe the salmon pads work better- as for me, I use campy pads on my alu rims and swissstop yellow on my carbon rims- no stopping issues at all w/ those.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

divve said:


> That's not maintenance. It's called lousy design, just like a left crank arm that comes loose every 500K.


...You put 500K on your bike?
Sh!t, I would say that it does great if its only getting problems at 500K... that's like... 10 years from now for me...
-estone2


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

500 kilometer, as in, about one a week's worth of riding.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

divve said:


> 500 kilometer, as in, about one a week's worth of riding.


oh. What crank does that?
-estone2


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm lucky enough to be a test rider for the Zero Gravity cranksets, and I was really thinking of getting the ZG brakes to match.

This thread, and others I've read, puts me off a little.
Too bad, maybe I'll get '07 Record instead (stunning, IMH0).

























.
.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

estone2 said:


> oh. What crank does that?
> -estone2


FSA MegaExo & Gossamer are the most common cranks with that problem.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

cadence90 said:


> I'm lucky enough to be a test rider for the Zero Gravity cranksets, and I was really thinking of getting the ZG brakes to match.
> 
> This thread, and others I've read, puts me off a little.
> Too bad, maybe I'll get '07 Record instead (stunning, IMH0).


How do you get to be a proto tester?
-estone2


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

estone2 said:


> How do you get to be a proto tester?
> -estone2


30 Weight Weenies members who met certain criteria were selected by ZG.
Very generous of them.

There are many threads over there regarding the cranks; this thread sums it up.


----------



## mtpisgah (Jan 28, 2004)

*How about the carbon fiber tektros*

Does anyone have any experience with the carbon Tektros? The are inexpensive but are only a few grams lighter than DA so you wouldn't lose much weight by going to them. They do look nice though.


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

*One more nail in the coffin...*



divve said:


> A little finicky to the extent that you have to center them every time the outer housing pressure changes. This can either be due to them getting old or because you do something as simple as turning the barrel adjuster. Not something a person who rides almost every day would want to deal with.
> 
> Shoddy build quality: center caliper bolt rotates as you tighten down the back nut, weak return springs, play can't be dialed out in caliper arms without binding, brake squeal is very common (I can't be bothered with laborious toe-in kludge fixes), springs susceptible creaking like an old rocking chair .
> 
> ...


Having the dura-ace and ZG's , I can say that the zero g's are finiky but if you tork them correctly you can center them as the instructions say with a 13mm cone wrench... But they are finiky to adjust... 
It also seems to be that I have to use my hands to squeeze the calipers to stop... But with the dura-ace breaks , two fingers will do... and bring me to a dead stop... with the ZG's , I'm praying "PLEASE STOP"!


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

pr0230 said:


> Having the dura-ace and ZG's , I can say that the zero g's are finiky but if you tork them correctly you can center them as the instructions say with a 13mm cone wrench... But they are finiky to adjust...
> It also seems to be that I have to use my hands to squeeze the calipers to stop... But with the dura-ace breaks , two fingers will do... and bring me to a dead stop... with the ZG's , I'm praying "PLEASE STOP"!


Maybe you should change pads or work on the hand strength, because I've used both and was able to stop w/ 2 fingers on both. FWIW, I liked the ZG better than the DA. On a clean dry road, damn near all road brakes have enough umph to rotate the bike over the front wheel. That's a fact. It's like, science.


----------



## SANDICO (Mar 29, 2004)

I recently had the 06 OG Tis installed on my Trek SL 60cm. I was riding Ultegras before that, the 0Gs were the last part to replace to take me from full Ultegra to full D/A (Except for the 0Gs.)

My impressions thus far bear out everything noted above. 


They are really light, took my bike from 16.1 down to 15.66 lbs (guess that's about around 200gms give or take).
They are gorgeous pieces of work--you feel like you've got something made for a F1 racer or a F117 stealth fighter.
They are finicky, I have already had to stop on several rides and recenter them. I'm not convinced they are dialed in yet, some times I get the sensation that I have brake drag from the rear caliper when I'm on the bike but I can't get it to replicate when I'm off and spinning the rear wheel to check for rubbing.
The braking modulation with the D/A levers is not quite as good as the Ultegra calipers were--you do have to apply more pressure. I believe this is more to do with the 0G single pivot design vs. Shimano dual-pivot?
The quick release is either on or off. You cannot dial in a little more clearance as you can with Shimano.

Since I am a weight weenie, I am willing to make the tradeoffs. But these are definitely expensive toys and I can anticipate that I will need to baby them (just like the rest of this rig) to keep them operating properly. I am going to buy a cheapo rain/winter bike soon so I don't mess this baby up on bad weather/road days.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I have a set of '05 Record, and they have been cleaned and adjusted exactly once in just over a year and many thousand miles. 

I ride with a guy that has the ZG, and I don't really like the way they look either. I'm eagerly awaiting '07 Record. Gotta new frame waiting for the parts.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

shortpull said:


> zero-g versus dura-ace. been riding ZG for about 16 months now. have DA on another bike.
> 
> ZG has slightly more power. but the difference is neglible since DA has more than enough anyway.
> DA has better modulation.


That's funny, that's the exact opposite of what Pez said about ZG and DA.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Mr. Jones said:


> That's funny, that's the exact opposite of what Pez said about ZG and DA.


Pez equipment reviews are about the least objective, least reliable reviews around.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

alienator said:


> Pez equipment reviews are about the least objective, least reliable reviews around.


I noticed that almost all of their reviews are positive, and that they never say anything bad about anything, but I never noticed a lack of reliability. This may have something to do with the fact that I cannot afford most of the things they review, and so cannot really make my own judgments.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Mr. Jones said:


> I noticed that almost all of their reviews are positive, and that they never say anything bad about anything, but I never noticed a lack of reliability. This may have something to do with the fact that I cannot afford most of the things they review, and so cannot really make my own judgments.


By reliable, I mean that there's no meat to any Pez review since they do nothing other than give a verbal handjob to the manufacturer of whatever product it is that they're "testing." A review should be a critical thing, where something is objectively analyzed. It shouldn't be an occasion for a "journal" to press its lips firmly up against a manufacturer's anus.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

alienator said:


> By reliable, I mean that there's no meat to any Pez review since they do nothing other than give a verbal handjob to the manufacturer of whatever product it is that they're "testing." A review should be a critical thing, where something is objectively analyzed. It shouldn't be an occasion for a "journal" to press its lips firmly up against a manufacturer's anus.


that's a very good point, but to remain successful, a journal has to give good press, or the manufacturers will be afraid to give a product to the magazine/internet. an example of this - have you ever seen Bicycling bad mouth a product like an Orbea Orca? They LOVE the Orca, because Orbea advertises with them. If Orbea gave them a pile of crap shaped into a bike, they'd have to say it was great. Why? Because if they slam it, Orbea cuts ads, and Bicycling folds.
-estone2


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

estone2 said:


> that's a very good point, but to remain successful, a journal has to give good press, or the manufacturers will be afraid to give a product to the magazine/internet. an example of this - have you ever seen Bicycling bad mouth a product like an Orbea Orca? They LOVE the Orca, because Orbea advertises with them. If Orbea gave them a pile of crap shaped into a bike, they'd have to say it was great. Why? Because if they slam it, Orbea cuts ads, and Bicycling folds.
> -estone2


Actually, you're dead wrong. RoadRacing World and Motorcycle Technology is a thriving motorcycle racing magazine, and they suck up to no one. They routinely say crap is crap. And you know what? They continue to get ad money from manufacturers whose products they pan. You see, there's this thing called journalistic integrity. Pez has none. Bicycling has none. They're lazy, and all they're gunnin' for is the cheap money. If you actually think that Bicycling, with maye the largest or at least one of the largest cycling periodical circulations , would "fold up" if they actually did an honest review, then you're really fooling yourself. That huge circulation is huge marketing potential for a manufacturer. There's no way in hell any maker would cut that tie.

No the only thing that rags like Bicycling and Pez should worry about is readers wising up to their lame standards. Lucky for them, their readers are, in general, as gullible and opposed to thought as they're imagined to be.


----------



## CruseVegas (Nov 25, 2006)

Has anyone had any eperience with the Tektro R750 Carbon brakes?

These weigh 325g per pair, what are the weights of the others?

Thanks!


----------



## rodel (Jul 23, 2006)

Hmmm, I've got DA, ZeroG, and Brew. They all work great. The ZeroG are plenty powerful, they do tend to go off center more often than the others. The DA are very nice, set and forget as are the Brew's. The Brew stop me fine, weigh the same as the ZeroG, cost alot less and keep their adjustment. They don't look nearly as cool though. 
Got them all cheap off of forum members ( here and WeightWeenies) so the cost thing wasn't too bad. I prefer both ZeroG and Brew to DA simply because they all stop me fine and these ones weigh alot less.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I am interested in Tektro R750's too as I am looking for a black pair - Records are 50% more so they are out along with ZeroG so my choice is between Teks, Cane Creek SCR-5 and Mavic SSC's which seem to have a good review but dont know anything about Teks or cane creeks - so open to idea's & suggestions.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Sold my ZG's after a month of riding. Single pivot ZG's are no match to dual pivot DA/Ultegra when it comes to stopping power. With the speed and descents that I ride, I demand my brakes to work flawlessly.

Mass be damned, this is just one component/aspect of my bike I will gladly take a 200 g hit on.


----------

